# [Machine Virtuelle] Des outils pour tester les performances?

## loopx

Bonjour, 

Maintenant que j'ai fais une VM avec KVM, j'ai envie de la faire souffrir!!!  :Smile: 

Mais, que-puis-je utiliser comme outils de benchmark ?

Any idea ?

Merci   :Cool: 

----------

